# Will These Hold Up??



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok i got a 90 degree gearbox off a mower deck of a old massey furguson garden tractor and a clutch set up off a old cub cadet garden tractor will either of these hold up to 90 Hp? I got a project in mind but trying to go about it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All depends on the load your putting them under. What are they going to be used for?


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

thinking of using a ford 2.3 4cyl engine and mounting it to a tractor


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I mean the donor tractors had what... 20 hp? I'd think that if you hit them with anything near 90 hp under a good load, you're going to break something fairly quickly or wear them out. I could be wrong but maybe someone else will weigh in.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Without know more, sounds like too much of a mismatch in size for me.

Old GT may have had 12-16 HP so doubt the components are designed from more than 20 HP and you are wanting to use these to drive some from a 90 HP tractor???

Think you are asking for trouble unless you can tell us more of what you intend to drive and for what kind of task.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

I was gunna build up a tractor for a tractor club im joining and figured it be neet to through on a 4cyl motor on a garden tractor


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

gearheadmike said:


> I was gunna build up a tractor for a tractor club im joining and figured it be neet to through on a 4cyl motor on a garden tractor


I can't point to any technical data, but I'd say that if you got on it even a little bit, you'd be breaking something. Any lumber mills near you? They always have a lot of 90 degree gear boxes that are built for more power like what you need. Sometimes these mills will have a graveyard out back that has stuff like that.


----------

